# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  giúp m bài thực tập

## hiennhan12

bài thực tập chỉ có: *tìm hiểu ngôn ngữ php va my sql và xây dựng một số chức năng trong hệ quản trị nội dung cho website*



ai biết hoặc làm rồi chỉ bảo m vơi' please [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
đang cần rất gấp
thanks tr

----------


## nongdanseo

*______0o0_____*

trời hỏi j mà lan man thế?
như vậy thì bạn xây dựng những cái cơ bản như đăng nhập,quản lý thành viên,quản lý dl liên quan tới nội dung trang wed mà bạn làm.csdl sử dụng là sql hay j đó bạn dùng nó để kết nối tới wedsite mà bạn thiết kế

----------

